# High blood pressure and methyldopa



## Dinah93

I was put on methyldopa at 6 weeks pg as my bp shot up to 160/128, I'm on 250mg 4x daily. Now 10 weeks later it seems to be rising again despite still being on the methyldopa and it's measuring around 150/105. I'm getting headaches, swollen fingers and dizzyness. I know methyldopa isn't prescribed long term, is that because it ceases to be effective after a while? I'm back at the hospital consultant in 9 days, but I'm concerned what impact it could be having being this high for over a fortnight. Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## miaplus2

it was a while ago but when i was told i had high DP with my last, i was told if i had any of the symptoms you listing or high home DP results to ring my maternal + fetal assessment unit, then id normally have to go in.


----------



## shellshocked

MJust like many drugs it works better for some than for others. One of the reasons it is used only really to treat hypertension in pregnancy is because it causes the least risk to the fetus when compared to other antihypertensives however it is not used very frequently in other situations due to the sideaffects- many of them psychological. Postnatally women are removed from methyldopa due to the fact that it contributes to postnatal depression.

It is interesting that you posted this as I've been on it since the start of my pregnancy and have started to feel a bit "down" as well as anxious over things that seem ridiculous. And wondered if anyone else was feeling like this. I couldn't help but think that its due to the medication as opposed to the pregnancy....I'll talk to hospital on Tues... sorry I've hijacked your post!!

*Most importantly.* Any symptoms such as those you describe should be reported to your MW straight away, just give them a ring and see what they say. It could just be boring old pregnancy but also could be related to the BP. Goodluck!


----------



## scotmum35

i was put on methldopa but i had diarrhea for 5 days so my dr took me off it and i was prescribed adalat lA 20mg then it was upped to 40mg then i was changed to fast release adalat ****** ( its a calcium chanel blocker).these dont seem as effective as amias that i was on before i got my bfp but with blood and fluid vlume increasing i was told that towards the middle of tri 2 my bp should drop again.i spent 5 yrs walking round with seriously high bp ie 190/160 and it hasnt damaged my body in any way.
im trying not to worry about having high bp as its not gonna solve anything and my consultant reasurred me pre-existing high bp rarley causes pre-eclampsia.i do really hate the side effects of the meds tho headaches blocked nose dizzy spells.as soon as i deliver i wanna go bk on my reg meds.


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for the responses. I have rung the maternity and antenatal unit, but being between Christmas and New Year the only part that is open is the delivery suite. I spoke to a midwife there who didn't really know what to advise me to do, so I'm just resting until tomorrow when I plan to go see the midwife and the doctor/hospital to try to get this sorted out. Dizzyness and pounding headache still very much there. 

I have had some feelings of anxiety and depression shellshocked, but I put it down to pregnancy. I have been feeling like a bit of a failure as a mum tbh already, given I can't even sort out the blood pressure so the baby can grow correctly.


----------



## sophxx

Could you ring nhs direct they usually have access tp a midwife they might be able to get some one to see you or give you done advice. X


----------



## PoodleMommy

So sorry to hear your situation! I was just diagnosed with chronic hypertension as well... my blood pressure at today's midwife appointment was 162/100, when before it had been high (140/90) but not alarmingly high. I was told I absolutely must start taking methyldopa. I've been researching it like crazy this afternoon and am scared to take the first pill -- so afraid of harming my baby in some way!

Did anyone ever get back in touch with you today? Please keep us posted on how things go. I've read that they can also put you on labetalol (possibly together with methyldopa) for greater BP control during pregnancy. 


Dinah93 said:


> I have had some feelings of anxiety and depression shellshocked, but I put it down to pregnancy. I have been feeling like a bit of a failure as a mum tbh already, given I can't even sort out the blood pressure so the baby can grow correctly.

Please don't think yourself a failure in ANY way! I was feeling guilty about my BP as well, thinking it's because I had gained weight before conceiving, or that it was because I haven't exercised during the pg, but my midwife assured me that this type of hypertension just happens, probably because of genetic factors... it couldn't have been prevented. (I've been taking low-dose aspirin and fish oil, and those didn't prevent my high BP.) Please take care of yourself; it's the best way to care for your baby! (I'm telling that to myself as well!!)


----------



## Dinah93

Step away from Dr Google! :D I don't worry about the safety of methyldopa, pregnant women have been taking it for about 50 years, it's one of the earliest bp medications and isn't routinely prescribed now as firstly it's annoying and people forget to take tablets evenly spaced through the day, and secondly it isn't the most effective. But it is the safest for the baby. My mum took it through both of her pregnancies, neither of us are in any way damaged although I do have the same high blood pressure issues (don't think I can blame the drugs for that though!). I'm more worried about it not working as high bp can stop the baby growing at the right rate, or at worst cause a stroke for mum or an inter-uterine stroke for the baby - I really would be beating myself up then! 

I have a midwife visit at 11.30 this morning, I'm also going to call the hospital again if she doesn't, try to speak to one of the midwifes on my case there, see if I can get some help. I still feel dizzy, headachy and a bit sick, and I don't want it dragging on for another week until my next booked in appointment.


----------



## Sweetk1

I took Methyldopa through my first pregnancy and my son was born perfectly healthy, please don't worry about it's safety as the PP said it's been used for many many years.


----------



## fernie3

hello i took this for a few weeks with my dc2 but it didnt seem to have much effect on my blood pressure - i was changed to labetalol which had much more of an effect to reduce my blood pressure. I have been on labetalol for 3 of my 4 previous pregnancies and i am on it again for this one. I have no idea what to do about your blood pressure being so high early on - could you gp help more than the midwife?


----------



## Dinah93

Midwife visit was fine, met my proper midwife, who was lovely. My blood pressure was up but not badly so (130/90) but she said I could be getting lows sometimes to make me dizzy. That didn't make sense to me knowing my blood pressure - she tried to put me through to the team at the hospital but they told me to go to A&E or my GP. So I called the GPs, the stroppy receptionist told me they only had an emergency appointment. Knowing the hospital had said to get a same day appointment at the GP I said I'd have to take that then. I was really worked up about the GP not taking me seriously, but she was absolutely fantastic. Very much a 'you know your body better than we can' sort, after she discussed all my options and concerns she said she better listen to the blood pressure, told me to relax, think of being around the Christmas tree with a good movie on the telly, had a listen then said 'well that can't have been a relaxing movie as you're 145/110!'. So she's upped my tablets to almost double the dose, told me to rest this week with my feet up and see what the consultant says on Monday. In her opinion I'd be better on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy - she offered to sign me off now. However I'm really concerned about letting the team and my manager down at work, and them thinking badly of me for being on the sick for 5 months. The other side of my head says stuff work take every precaution to make this pregnancy go as well and for as long as possible, you won't care about your employer in ten years time but you will still care about your baby more than you ever did even now about work. What would anyone else do? Should I sign myself up for 5 months of lying on the sofa with my feet up, or be a good soldier and keep going in as long as I can? 

On the positive side the midwife felt my tummy, told me baby is growing well for 16 weeks (a huge relief as high bp = tiny babies) and listened in with the doppler. She found the heartbeat immediately and told me he's incredibly active, he kept kicking the doppler just like during the 12 week scan. She said it was a bit hard to get a good listen as he just kept squirming away. Apparently he's going to keep me awake once I can feel the kicks as he's a wriggler!

The new pills are making me VERY light headed, I went into a swoon yesterday and the postie had to catch me. I won't be going back until I can get up from the sofa without ending up on the floor that's for sure!


----------



## PoodleMommy

Dinah, sounds like a great update overall... thanks for the update!


> The other side of my head says stuff work take every precaution to make this pregnancy go as well and for as long as possible, you won't care about your employer in ten years time but you will still care about your baby more than you ever did even now about work.

THIS!!! If I were in your shoes, I'd be taking the next five months off and spend it lying on my left side with my feet up (if that's possible :haha:). Your baby is MUCH more important than your current employer!!!


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks Poodle. I've decided to get signed off on Monday for a fortnight, see how the blood pressure issues are then, but realistically I'm not counting on being back in work, especially given my job is done on a case work basis and to build up a case load again means I need to really be there 12 weeks, not popping in and out every time my bp spikes.


----------

